# Researching Bloodlines---how do you do it?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Exactly as the topic says. 
How do *you* do it? 
thanks,


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

...A good computer.... an ADGA login... PAGES & PAGES & PAGES of pedigree's, Linear Appraisal info, Milk test records, notes & pic's from every source I can find online (I have a stuffed 3in binder if that says how many pages of info!!) .....a whole lotta this: 

and I look a lot like this for hours & hours on-end: :coffee2: ... :type: .... :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for a specific goat?

Say I want to know who the dam is for a goat Im looking at - I get the reg name and I type it into google and do a search. I usually find a link to someone page who has a picture or has more info on kids out of the goat or other related info. 

Thats so far how Ive done it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do mine similar to Traci...though I should get a binder...good idea! I have a giant binder for my registrations and stuff, but just pedigree stuff is a good idea.

I think Google is just the best thing ever and have found lots of information on goats that way. And if I find the owner of a goat, but can't find much info. online, I sometimes will email and ask. I actually just did that a couple days ago...Ken from Odeon in Idaho sent me a little info. and a photo of a goat I wanted some info. on. I've found that most breeders are very willing to help. :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok. Thanks so much guys!!!  I suppose I have a LOT to do this weekend.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

i was wondering the same thing! I just purchased a buck who I was told has excellent bloodlines. Here's what confuses me...the owner told me he had Longman's in him.. So when I looked up his parents registration numbers i did find Longmans in him but it was like his great great grandma lol I also saw several other names that seemed pretty good, but they were sort of far down the line... So im wondering, Should I tell all my buddies that he has good bloodlines? I mean, all purebreds are pretty much related right? So all purebreds will have Longmans????? :whatgoat: 
LOL see...i'm confused!

I've looked on websites that have a picture of their goat and they will have a section underneath that says "Bloodlines include: ....." and then they list names in their bloodline that are very well known names. Since the Longmans is so far down with my buck, is it proper for me to do that?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

many hours surfing the internet, of course it helps to know what styles and traits you like. A lof of hours sitting ringside listening to judges comments. Judging myself. Knowing what you like helps with what blood lines you go for.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I just did my babies back several generations.

The only one I could not find was USA Persephene (yes, spelled just like that on the dam's papers) 

Sire is SM3Pines Rhythm N Blues
Dam is Doe-Sy-Doe's Peach Tree

Nothing on either of those, other than one site listed using Rhythm for a stud. It was a 4-H kid, so I don't think she owned him and the site didn't seem very active.

Any thoughts on going back farther? Everyone else I have back two more generations, so I would need parents for both of these, and the grandparents. I know I don't HAVE to go back that far, but since I have everyone else filled in to that point, it would be nice for consistency.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

what breed of goat?
or what registry?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just sent you a email with info for SM3pines. Hope it helps!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

> The only one I could not find was USA Persephene (yes, spelled just like that on the dam's papers)
> 
> Sire is SM3Pines Rhythm N Blues
> Dam is Doe-Sy-Doe's Peach Tree


When I researched those thru ADGA (you might have better luck w/AGS but we don't have AGS here in Oregon)... I find that most of the "USA" names start w/"THE" which in ADGA slang means something was wrong w/the papers... they didn't get done right, dates weren't right, transfers weren't completed right, or maybe the owners didn't have or chose a herdname????... something fishy happened. That's when ADGA puts "the" in front of the names.

I noticed that someone along the way spelled Doe-Sy-Doe wrong (spelling is Do-Sy-Doe) which I'm sure causes confusion/issues...
Looks like this Nobarn Farm and/or USA farm is at the heart of your search...or maybe call AGS, but I'd explain that the Do-Sy-Doe name is misspelled & see if they can check both spellings for lineage.

Here's what I found (you probably already have all this)...

BUCK	D1398651	AGS SM3PINES RHYTHM N BLUES 02/11/2002

Progeny Of: SM3PINES RHYTHM N BLUES - D001398651 (PB Buck)

USA CLAIRE 
D001400775	PB	D	F	2003.03.05	 
USA OPHELIA 
D001400777	PB	D	F	2003.03.05 
THE USA AUTUMN 
D001401142	PB	D	F	2004.05.07 
THE USA PRISCILLA 
D001401144	PB	D	F	2004.05.07 
THE USA SPANKY 
D001401146	PB	D	M	2004.05.28 
THE USA MIDNIGHT MADNESS 
D001401147	PB	D	F	2004.05.28 
THE NOBARN FARM COOKIES EVA 
SG D001406186	PB	D	F	2007.03.01	PT	
THE COOKIES SERENA 
D001410534	PB	D	F	2007.03.01 
THE POLLY ANNA 
D001418253	PB	D	F	2007.03.27

AGS DOE-SY-DOE'S PEACH TREE D-16374

Progeny Of: DOE-SY-DOE'S PHOEBE - D001400774 (PB Doe)

THE USA SPANKY 
D001401146	PB	D	M	2004.05.28
THE USA MIDNIGHT MADNESS 
D001401147	PB	D	F	2004.05.28

Progeny Of: *DO*-SY-DOE'S COOKIES-N-CREAM - D001398652 (PB Doe)

USA CLAIRE 
D001400775	PB	D	F	2003.03.05 
USA OPHELIA 
D001400777	PB	D	F	2003.03.05 
THE USA AUTUMN 
D001401142	PB	D	F	2004.05.07 
THE USA PRISCILLA 
D001401144	PB	D	F	2004.05.07 
THE NOBARN FARM COOKIES EVA 
SG D001406186	PB	D	F	2007.03.01	
THE COOKIES SERENA 
D001410534	PB	D	F	2007.03.01 
(The two bottom one's are still on that Nobarn Farm site...if you haven't checked w/them yet...it might be worth a shot... :shrug: )

Here's another view from ADGA of all registry names w/USA in them:
DOE D1400775 AGS USA CLAIRE 03/05/2003 
DOE D1400777 AGS USA OPHELIA 03/05/2003 
DOE D1401142 THE USA AUTUMN 05/07/2004 
DOE D1401144 THE USA PRISCILLA 05/07/2004 
BUCK D1401146 THE USA SPANKY 05/28/2004 
DOE D1401147 THE USA MIDNIGHT MADNESS 05/28/2004


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have found back 7 and 8 generations on my goats just by typing in a Grandparents name in Yahoo...then it goes from there, to different herd websites.

I'm amazed at all the info I found even on the goats in my peds that don't have + or* and ALOT of Stonewall and Goodwood


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Bella, 

I went back and double-checked the spelling. Is is Doe-Sy-Does Peach Tree 

I have see Doe for most of the other goats in that line, are you sure the Do was not the misspelling?

How did you find all that on the ADGA site? I found some of it, but it ignored me when I clicked on progeny.

Liz, 
USA Persephene is the grandparent and she is nowhere to be found. Neither is Doe-Sy-Does Peach Tree. The SM3Pines one is nowhere either, but at least I know his original breeder. The Doe-Sy-Doe farm email is not working. I will keep hacking away at it, eventually I should be able to track everyone down. Thank goodness for the internet. I tried to tell my kids how I used to do research at a real library with encyclopedias or thumb thru dozens of cookbooks to find the right recipe and it boggles their mind.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

It's called "Goat Lookup" on the ADGA website. A fellow breeder pointed me to it one day and I've been hooked eversince! :greengrin:

I think I had to get a special login though, if I remember right???? More than just my regular ADGA login.... :shrug:

It's SUPER cool though! LOVE it!

And I only found the one misspelling of *Do*-Sy-Doe (Atleast in ADGA records)... whoever was doing all those USA and Nobarn Farm registration papers was totally confuzzled though!  Especially since ADGA is so easy, right! NOT! :roll:


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the pedigree searching tools on ADGA. Go to http://www.adgagenetics.org/ and you can search pedigrees. I found out the LA scores on the progeny of a doe I was considering getting a kid from plus much more and ever since I have been hooked.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

GoatJoy said:


> Should I tell all my buddies that he has good bloodlines? I mean, all purebreds are pretty much related right? So all purebreds will have Longmans?????
> 
> I've looked on websites that have a picture of their goat and they will have a section underneath that says "Bloodlines include: ....." and then they list names in their bloodline that are very well known names. Since the Longmans is so far down with my buck, is it proper for me to do that?


No not all PB will have Longmans.
Once a goat is in another herd, its offspring are no longer part of the "big name herd", so anybody using the herd name as a selling point is kinda in a grey area IMO if they do not have the herd owners permission.
Although a lot of people try to ride the coat tails of well known herds, unless the herd is listed in the first three generations then its of no genetic value most of the time. 
I have a friend who is one of the "big names" and she can tell you who in the country is breeding what she considers "her animals" on one hand. Everyone else she wishes luck and takes no responsibility for what they are producing.


----------

